# Element - andere Hinterbauwippen



## drul (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
das Thema hatten wir schon mal, über mehrere Threads verteilt. Hier bitte aber nochmal gezielt gefragt:

Mein 97er Element (90mm hinten, Gleitlager) hat im Zuge einer Verjüngungskur eine nette Marzocchi Marathon SL (85mm) bekommen.

Insgesamt ist die Geometrie noch immer ganz gut, allerdings ist die Gabellänge einen Hauch über den max. empfohlenen 80mm und die MZ bauen ja auch immer etwas höher, und daher ist das Ganze schon etwas grenzwertig.

Wenn eine Verlängerung des hinteren Federwegs auf 100mm durch andere Umlenkhebel möglich wäre, wär das wahrscheinlich die ideale Geometrie-Korrektur.

So, an dieser Stelle komme ich nun nicht mehr weiter. Wenn ich zum RM-Händler gehe, stellt er sich dumm und sagt, er kann nur die Original-Eersatzteile "empfehlen", aber das will ich nicht hören. Zu einer anderen Auskunft sieht er sich nicht in der Lage. Und wer mal bei Bike Action eine Frage dieser Art gestellt hat, kennt auch die Antwort, die man dort kriegen würde ...
*Ich müsste also gezielt die Umlenkhebel eines Baujahrs bestellen, das 1) schon 100mm hatte und 2) noch Gleitlager. * (wenn es das überhaupt gab) Klar, dann kann es immer noch Probleme mit falschen Maßen geben, aber das wäre dann eigenes Risiko.

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo Drul
das hilf Dir wahrscheinlich nicht weiter, aber ich habe mir selber eine
andere Wippe gemacht(allerdings um Federweg und Tretlagerhöhe
zu reduzieren). 
Später wollte ich wegen einer längeren Gabel dann den Hinterbau
höher kriegen, genau wie Du. Dazu habe ich mir die Teile, auf denen
die Lagerbuchsen des Federbeins laufen, mit excentrischer Bohrung
gemacht. So wird das Federbein praktisch länger(ein bißchen).
Der Federweg bleibt natürlich gleich. So könntest Du es vielleicht auch
machen wenn Du jemanden mit Drehbank kennst.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lim (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo Thomas
Mit der exzentrischen Bohrung wird das nicht funktionieren. Die Lagerbuchse wird sich so drehen, dass das exzentrische Loch in der Verlängerung des Dämpfers liegt. Das Einbaumass wird sich verlängern, und dadurch den Hinterbau noch mehr absenken. Das ist genau das Gegenteil, was drul beabsichtigt. 
Soll am Rahmen nichts manipuliert werden (teuer!) bleibt eigentlich nur eine andere Wippe. Das 03er Element hatte doch 95mm am Heck und die Gleitbuchsen. Vielleicht funktioniert das?
Gruss


----------



## Thomas Sommer (10. Februar 2005)

lim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas
> Mit der exzentrischen Bohrung wird das nicht funktionieren. Die Lagerbuchse wird sich so drehen, dass das exzentrische Loch in der Verlängerung des Dämpfers liegt. Das Einbaumass wird sich verlängern, und dadurch den Hinterbau noch mehr absenken. Das ist genau das Gegenteil, was drul beabsichtigt.
> Soll am Rahmen nichts manipuliert werden (teuer!) bleibt eigentlich nur eine andere Wippe. Das 03er Element hatte doch 95mm am Heck und die Gleitbuchsen. Vielleicht funktioniert das?
> Gruss



Hallo Lim,
Du irrst Dich, bei mir funktioniert es. Das Einbaumaß verlänger sich und 
dadurch federt der Hinterbau praktisch noch weiter aus. Dadurch kommt
das Bike hinten höher. (genauso wie es vorne durch eine längere Gabel
höher kommt).
Wenn man will, kann man aber auch die Buchsen andersherum drehen
und das Einbaumaß dadurch verringern...
Thomas


----------



## lim (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo Thomas

Es funktioniert, wenn sich die Buchsen nicht verdrehen. Da diese Buchsen aber permanent hohem Druck (in Dämpferrichtung) ausgesetzt sind und mit jedem Einfedern leicht rotativen Bewegungen, werden sie sich mit der Zeit - nach meiner Einschätzung - vom Dämpfer wegbewegen. 
Ein Aufrauhen der Stirnflächen der Buchsen mit grobem Schleifpapier könnte diesen Vorgang bremsen oder ggf. verhindern. Besser wäre eine Verdrehsicherung, aber dazu müsste der Rahmen manipuliert werden (kleine Gewindebohrung neben der Dämpferschraube, und mit einer Madenschraube die Dämpferbuchsen fixieren).
Probieren geht über studieren. Da Du gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht hast, ist es sicher ein Versuch wert. Falls sich die Buchsen verdrehen, kann immer noch an einer Verdrehsicherung rumgemacht werden. Vom Dämpferschraube anziehen bis sich nichts mehr bewegt, würde ich jedoch absehen...

Gruss


----------

